# HVLP Sprayer



## 87 Fiero GT (Dec 15, 2010)

Hello Folks,
I'm thinking about buying a Rockler HVLP Sprayer System. I'm wondering if anyone has any experience with one? I'd like to know how well this HVLP works with all media and how loud is it. I've seen many good reviews but none mentioned the noise level.
Thanks, Mike.


----------



## mwhafner (Jan 16, 2009)

Is this what you are referring to http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=10469 ?

If it is, they are fairly noisy. I am on my second one in about 7 years, and for the money they are great. Compared to more expensive models, you have to be a little more careful with the viscosity of your finish.

BTW, you might want to pick up a couple of the extra cups. They come in handy.
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=10469


----------



## 87 Fiero GT (Dec 15, 2010)

mw,
Thanks for the info!
Mike


----------



## fcmcommw (Oct 17, 2011)

*wondering the same thing*

I'm also in the market to buy a hvlp sprayer with a turbine. My compressor is not big enough to handle a hvlp gun on its own.

I have been scouring through reviews and what I have found on the rockler hvlp brand is that you have to thin a lot of your products, the hose length is not that long, noise level is a minus, and the spray width is not adjustable at all.

Can anyone else chime in on which models us newbies should be looking at? I don't want to drop a hundred bucks just to learn that I should have went with a better model down the road.

Appreciate your comments

Mark


----------



## fcmcommw (Oct 17, 2011)

*compressor vs. turbine Please help*

sorry but have not got much response to probaby what is an age old question. Should I go with a turbine or compressor for my finishing solution

I need to buy a spray system as brushing is just taking me way to long especially on large projects. I have NO IDEA if I should go with a turbine system or by a compressor and a quality hvlp gun.

I'm really close to buying a fuji turbine system(Q4 or Q3) with the gravity fed cup. seems like a good system and will save on space. I will probably spend around the 500-600 mark. However, will I be happier with a compressor and a hvlp gun instead. I'm concerned about the noise from the turbine running as opposed to a compressor. Then what about moisture? I do not want to pipe my garage or have any intention on doing so. Does a simple moisture filter solve this solution?

So if you guys had to do it all over again which way would you go? Is there any regret for choices you guys have made in the past. Maybe I can learn from someone elses mistakes.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## ModCo Design (Oct 17, 2011)

Fcmcommw, I'd like to start off by saying it will come down to preference and what material you spray. I currently have the Q4 with an Accuspray gun that has the 3M PPS system, and I love the mobility of it an how easy it is to clean. 

It's not all good though, turbines are always notorious for the warm air they provide drying the finish too fast, like I said depends on what material you spray and what you feel comfortable with. 

I have been able to shoot general finishes water base product, lacquer products, and two part conversion varnish with some testing I have been very pleased with the results and so have the clients.

All that being said I know there are pros and cons for both compressor and turbine, we'll just have to wait for someone to defend the compressors, I've used them in automotive finishes but not much in woodworking so I shouldn't be the one making its defense. Hope that helps


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

AC's(air compressor)are such a valuable tool in the shop that,I just don't know how we'd get along without one.They aren't "just" for any one facet.......

We have an old 60g 2 stage.....but if push came to shove could make do with a 30-35 g single stage oiless.There are a cpl *HVLP's that'll work with smaller AC's.No,they won't hold up to full-on commercial finishing...but could get one to pay for itself quick enough.To the point that profits from its use/abuse would fund a larger unit.But all the while,that AC is paying its way with other benny's.

Dig around "Hotrodders.com",they have a VG search engine.Those boys range from guys on shoestring budgets to industry leaders/owners/innovators.No its not WW'ing directly....but the wealth of knowledge on guns/AC's and finishing in general isn't really matched anywhere else on the net,IMO.BW


*HVLP....its interesting that some of the cheaper guns will see pressures being jacked up to the point that these guns(cheaper models)are technically out of the range where they comply with true HVLP regs.A deep subject to be sure......in general,every gun is going to have a range of air requirements and subsequent adj where they work wonderfully.JMO,but theres a correlation to the size of that "window" and the quality of the gun.Cheap azz HF "Purple" guns can be coaxed into laying down really good finishes.......but the techniques and experience required to do so isn't without alot of practice.


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

The HF turbine sprayer seems to have good reviews and is pretty cheap. I bought one a few months back but have not been able to play with it yet so u can't tell you much more than that. 

I agree though that every shop should have a compressor of some sort.


----------



## sailorman (Aug 9, 2010)

I have the Rockler unit. I've never used any others, so have nothing to compare it to. however, I'm happy with the results I've gotten with a variety of finishes. 

It is indeed noisy, like a shop vac.
You have to get the viscosity right, but I've found it reasonably easy to do with the drip cup included. 
Get a 2nd cup, I have 1 extra and plan to get another.
The hose seems plenty long to me, but I don't know how long others are.

I was getting a condo ready to sell last year, and sprayed all of the kitchen cabinet doors and drawer faces with white paint. That was my first experience with a sprayer and it worked out great. Since then I've sprayed water based poly and Cabot outdoor stain/finish, all have worked out well.

Again, I've never used another product, so can't compare it, but I'm happy with my results using the Rockler. Did I say it's loud???:huh:


----------



## fcmcommw (Oct 17, 2011)

*hvlp sprayer vs. compressor*

I guess I need to tell people what the main purpose is for. I will not be doing production line finishing but I still want a quality gun and a very nice finish. I plan on shooting water based poly such as the varathane or general finishes. Also probably use it for shooting dyes or stains. I have no current plans to shoot any type of latex but want to leave my options open.

I'm currently in the process of making solid cherry kithen cabinets with nice raise panel doors. I've bought the Freud set which allows me to do extended tenons and I'm really taking my time with this project. However, the hardest part of this project is about to begin. The finish that I lay down on these cabinets will decide if this project is awesome or a bust so I MUST get it right.

I couldnt agree more that a compressor is a life saver and a must have in a shop. I actually already own one, but mine is a small pancake compressor that I use to shoot finish nails or pin nails with. I really dont have any bigger air tools that I would need a larger compressor with.

The thing that worried my on the rockler turbine is that I've read that the spray adjustments are very limited and you have to thin your product alot to get it to lay properly. I would rather spend the money on a higher quality brand where I have many options.


----------

